# I can hear a knocking noise



## utdavist (Apr 4, 2005)

*I drive a 99 altima. I can hear a knocking noise on the front passenger side when ever I go over any bumps. It sounds like it could be coming from a strut. Does anyone have any suggestions to what it might be?*


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

what exactly is the noise, more details please


----------



## utdavist (Apr 4, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> what exactly is the noise, more details please


it sounds like the strut is over extending and hitting something.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

so the noise comes as the car is coming back down or goin up?


----------



## utdavist (Apr 4, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> so the noise comes as the car is coming back down or goin up?


when the car is going down


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i would say u have a weak strut, since it compresses very easily. Im not tellin you to go out and buy struts, but tahts just what i think it is. Did u give it the bounce test?


----------



## utdavist (Apr 4, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> i would say u have a weak strut, since it compresses very easily. Im not tellin you to go out and buy struts, but tahts just what i think it is. Did u give it the bounce test?


What is the bounce test?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

If you push down on each corner and it goes down then back up once the strut is good, if it continues to bounce three or more times then it is definitely bad.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

look at the body of the strut where the piston goes into it. if its all wet or damp looking, the strut is bad. you can also take it for a short drive on a semi bumpy road and when you park the vehicle - feel the body of the strut to see if its noticeably hotter than the other struts. a clunking noise from that area can also be a bad motor mount.


----------



## NorthGator (May 5, 2005)

What is the meaning of "Motor Mount"? Does the following link describe it?

http://www.performancesuspension.com/motorTransMounts.htm

Thanks. 



AsleepAltima said:


> look at the body of the strut where the piston goes into it. if its all wet or damp looking, the strut is bad. you can also take it for a short drive on a semi bumpy road and when you park the vehicle - feel the body of the strut to see if its noticeably hotter than the other struts. a clunking noise from that area can also be a bad motor mount.


----------

